# Netgain Controller



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, I have a netgain controller (I know, no support at all), and it has lost communication with the display (tried new cords and displays) and now it is acting like it is overheating. Started "overheating" on longer drives, but now I can't even run down to the corner store before it starts slowing down (the water is ice cold!)

Since Netgain will not support its products, I was wondering if anyone has an idea of what to check. I'm an automation engineer, have fiddled with it a little, but I'm loosing direction. Not sure what needs to be where.

Any help greatly welcome, if this doesn't work, I'm out and will have lithium batteries, Netgain warp motor, touch screen BMS, Manzanita charger all for sale. I just can't justify buying ANOTHER controller after getting a second Netgain (they couldn't fix my first)

I should have gone with a controller manufacturer who supports their controllers!


----------

